# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  encore une petite asso ;)

## 1000et1pattounes

logo.jpg
Bonsoir à tous, 

je me présente: Emeline, 
j'ai créer l'association 1000 & 1 Pattounes en mai 2014. nous sommes spécialisée dans le biberonnage des chatons orphelins, maltraités, abandonnés et avons un rayon d'action de la métropole Lilloise et environ 10km autours (chose que nous n'arrivons pas a "réguler" encore aujourd'hui nous avons fait 145km pour sauver des bibous de 7 jours sans maman). 

lorsque les fonds et les moyens matériel nous le permettent, nous accueillons des équidés (dans la limite du raisonnable). 
actuellement nous sommes que 4 au sein de l'association et 1 seule FA et ce depuis 1 an. 

nous avons dans nos locaux à l'heure d'aujourd'hui: 
2 mascottes (une shetland, et un chaton énuclé "CHUDO" que vous avez surement dû voir sur clicanimaux) 
1 shetland en cours d'adoption.

1 ânon (sorti il y a un mois de négligence, il avait la teigne (il l'a toujours) et est dénutris qui a aussi eu une fiche clicanimaux récemment).
5 chats adultes à l'adoption (stérilisé(e)s et identifié(e)s ainsi que déparasité(e)s ) 
1 chiot jack russel croisé chihuahua 
une portée de 4 chatons âgés de 7 jours en biberonnage. 

vous pouvez nous suivre sur notre page association facebook:https://www.facebook.com/milleet1pattounesMerci à tous

----------


## ladycat80

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Rescue !

Bon courage pour vos actions !!!

----------


## Chenille

Bienvenue  :: 

(ça envoie du rose ton profil dis donc  :: )

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur ce forum et surtout bon courage pour tous vos sauvetages

----------


## 1000et1pattounes

bonjour, merci à tous  ::  

chenille, oui ce sont mes couleurs et celle de l'association  ::  et en plus il faut toujours voir la vie en rose pour aller de l'avant  ::

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour et bienvenue ! Merci pour votre action et bon courage !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bienvenue et bravo pour vos actions

----------


## shdjld

Enfin sur Rescue, après les AA!!! ::

----------


## Yummy63

Bienvenue

----------


## 1000et1pattounes

Oui shdjld  ::  merci pour votre accueil

----------


## lilinea59

re bonjour et bienvenue
et tu peux compter  sur moi pour t'aider dans tes diffusions, SOS et autres

----------


## vagabong 68

Bienvenue et merci pour votre investissement auprès des animaux.
Courage.

----------


## Tchangou

Bonjour et bienvenue, et surtout bravo pour ces sauvetages!

----------


## 1000et1pattounes

Merci liline59 actuellement nous avons un post pour rose ici.  
Merci aussi à vagabond et tchangou

----------


## ocadine

> 1 ânon (sorti il y a un mois de négligence, il avait la teigne (il l'a toujours) et est dénutris qui a aussi eu une fiche clicanimaux récemment).


380 euros obtenus pour "l'identification,le transport à la CLINIQUE ,la consultation,les vaccins,les médicaments,le foin pour un mois, les granulés pour un mois." http://www.clicanimaux.com/collecte-...igne-virulente

en réalité nous n avons vu qu une facture d achat de produits ...

Et l ânon ... non pas en clinique mais dénutri , infesté de vers et de teigne parmi d autres ... (dans le même état ) 


PIC_1111 19 avril chez lemoing le pauvre espoir soi disant contagieux ...... (10).JPG




> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/139/
> L'association a peu de moyens, elle a besoin d'aide pour nourrir ces chevaux...
> L'association a besoin de granulés, car certains des équidés recueilles doivent absolument reprendre de la masse corporelle ........ ânon, ce dernier est en soins pour une teigne et une dénutrition sévère.


*Ces personnes ont reçu une lettre recommandée des écuries du dernier recours offrant 1000 euros pour sauver ces animaux ...
Nous attendons donc la réponse .

*

----------


## ocadine

> *Ces personnes ont reçu une lettre recommandée des écuries du dernier recours offrant 1000 euros pour sauver ces animaux ...
> Nous attendons donc la réponse .*


11120902_10202833847447172_909415047897212206_n.jpg

----------


## ocadine

> 11120902_10202833847447172_909415047897212206_n.jpg


Malgré les appels aux dons prouvant qu ils ne savent subvenir à ces animaux (ce que l on voit sur les photos et vidéos ......) ces gens refusent cette offre de sauvetage ......

----------


## ocadine

> 1 ânon (sorti il y a un mois de négligence, il avait la teigne (il l'a toujours) et est dénutris qui a aussi eu une fiche clicanimaux récemment).


Bonjour 
peut on avoir des nouvelles des 3 ânes dénutris s il vous plait ?? 


avez vous accepté cette proposition merveilleuse *des écuries du dernier recours qui vous offre 1000 euros pour sauver vos animaux ?

*

----------


## kyria

bienvenue et bravo a vous pour vos sauvetages :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bienvenue et bravo pour vos sauvetages

----------

